# Review - My new Carparelli S2 electric



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted - I REGRET POSTING


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*Zed*

Hey Zed,

thank you for pointing out the link you posted. I am humbled and greatful for your support!!!

enjoy your guitar and Peace bro!! if your ever in the store again, I forgot to give you a tshirt. Send me your addy to my email, and size, I'll send you one

cheers
Mike


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

That's a great looking guitar.I have never been to the store but I see a pick up truck around Brampton with PLEK as the last #'s of the phone#.Do they have a PLEK machine.I should try and get out to the Woodbridge location.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted deleted


----------



## ennKay (Mar 3, 2009)

sounds like an opportunity for a GTA guitarscanada.com meet-up!
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Interesting idea for the GTA meet.
How would we get the message out to everyone fast enough since this is happening tomorrow


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice guitar. Splated maple is hit or miss for me, but that one looks good. 

I really gotta check out the store. I've been to the Barrie one twice but both times it was closed. I think the first time they were at NAMM or something and the last time it was a Sunday. My timing sucks, at least I didn't go to Barrie for that reason alone. The new one is a lot closer.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Turning into Carparelli Fanboy*

deleted deleted


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

She looks very nice, love the maple top. not a fan of the cheesy Binding doh aka Schecter style. Head Stock is pretty, wich is rare on original headstock.

Nice one everall.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> She looks very nice, love the maple top. not a fan of the cheesy Binding doh aka Schecter style. Head Stock is pretty, wich is rare on original headstock.
> 
> Nice one everall.


The binding is the reason I passed on it when I was looking last week...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked out their website. Some fine looking guitars and they have an excellent array of models for the lefty. I would describe the binding on some of the guitars as "ornate" as opposed to "cheesy" and prefer a simple binding myself. I really liked the Tobacco Burst S3 and noticed the price in USD. A Canadian Company listing their products in USD? So I have to check the latest conversion charts to determine how much it will cost me? From the time I put the order in, to the time my Credit Card company "converts" the payment it could go up or down by several dollars. I'm not fond of that. Can someone tell me if these guitars are manufactured by the Company here in Canada or are the parts sourced from elsewhere and assembled here? I'm looking at some of their semi hollows and the price seems reasonable. Anyone have any experience with these? Finally, I noticed their return policy seems a bit draconian with a 10% automatic restocking fee and the customer ends up paying shipping both ways on a return. Returns within 48 hours is not great for the online purchaser who hasn't had the opportunity to "play before they pay".


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> I checked out their website. Some fine looking guitars and they have an excellent array of models for the lefty. I would describe the binding on some of the guitars as "ornate" as opposed to "cheesy" and prefer a simple binding myself. I really liked the Tobacco Burst S3 and noticed the price in USD. A Canadian Company listing their products in USD? So I have to check the latest conversion charts to determine how much it will cost me? From the time I put the order in, to the time my Credit Card company "converts" the payment it could go up or down by several dollars. I'm not fond of that. Can someone tell me if these guitars are manufactured by the Company here in Canada or are the parts sourced from elsewhere and assembled here? I'm looking at some of their semi hollows and the price seems reasonable. Anyone have any experience with these? Finally, I noticed their return policy seems a bit draconian with a 10% automatic restocking fee and the customer ends up paying shipping both ways on a return. Returns within 48 hours is not great for the online purchaser who hasn't had the opportunity to "play before they pay".


Manufactured in Korea (says so somewhere on the site and Mike told me as well in e-mail, so it's not a hidden fact) as for the pricing, that's basically MSRP. He gave me a hefty discount on an S3 in CDN$ compared to the website's listed price. If you like something, ask him for pricing.

As to why they list in US$, well... Where's the biggest market?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

> As to why they list in US$, well... Where's the biggest market?



Let the Americans use the Conversion Tables not us.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Let the Americans use the Conversion Tables not us.


He should list both actually but like I said, the price he gave me had nothing to do with the USD$ converted... 

Direct quote from the email:

"I will do it for 1100........included is Shipping and a CASE"

for this puppy which lists at 1399$US

http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1707


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for that Subnet. I can't seem to find the "Made in Korea" acknowledgement anywhere at the Site. It must be in there somewhere but I don't think I should have to hunt for it. It is this line that made me think perhaps they are manufactured or at least assembled in Canada:

"Not to be outdone by our exceptional guitars we also manufacture and carry a full line of 4, 5, 6 string and Doubleneck Basses that are truly in a class of their own."


I take it this means they own a Factory in Korea? I'm not dissing this Company. I like the look of their guitars and the price but I like to know where the instrument is manufactured before I buy.:smile:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Thank you for that Subnet. I can't seem to find the "Made in Korea" acknowledgement anywhere at the Site. It must be in there somewhere but I don't think I should have to hunt for it. It is this line that made me think perhaps they are manufactured or at least assembled in Canada:
> 
> "Not to be outdone by our exceptional guitars we also manufacture and carry a full line of 4, 5, 6 string and Doubleneck Basses that are truly in a class of their own."
> 
> ...


Well, here's what he told me...

"Many of my guitars are made in S. Korea and from a small custom shop. They take very good care of my needs and follow my instructions 100%. I found the best company in Korea."

I searched the site and I didn't find it. I was thinking of another Canadian company based in BC I think. I have a thread here where I got lots of good suggestions a few weeks back. I was looking at buying locally if I could but they are all made abroad (except Godin) as far as I know. I ended up ordering an Edwards from Japan.

Marc


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Thank you for that Subnet. I can't seem to find the "Made in Korea" acknowledgement anywhere at the Site. It must be in there somewhere but I don't think I should have to hunt for it. It is this line that made me think perhaps they are manufactured or at least assembled in Canada:
> 
> "Not to be outdone by our exceptional guitars we also manufacture and carry a full line of 4, 5, 6 string and Doubleneck Basses that are truly in a class of their own."
> 
> ...




It's very unlikely they "own" a factory in Korea. It's more likely a case of buying from a manufacturer in Korea with guitars made to DOS specs.


Meh, it's a global market. You want to pay twice as much for the same quality? Insist on Made in Canada.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I haven't checked them out - but with the whole "where are they made" discussion, lemme just toss this out and you can read into whatever you like.

Couple years ago my wife had the opportunity to move to Malibu, CA. with her job and while we spent some time there, I had an interview at the Line 6 factory/head office not too far away (figured if we moved, I should make some sort of effort to look for a job). Went there, spent about 3 hours inside the place and the most remarkable thing I found was while technically, everything coming out of there was without a doubt "made in the USA", I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest upwards of 90% of the folks who worked there didn't speak in english in regular conversation. Certainly the office staff and HR folks I spent time with did - but out in the shop floor, not so much, if at all. 

What's it mean? I dunno - but my own assumptions about "made in USA" were miles away from the reality of what I saw.

Just sayin'. Certainly changed my opinion on the subject though.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

fretboard said:


> I haven't checked them out - but with the whole "where are they made" discussion, lemme just toss this out and you can read into whatever you like.
> 
> Couple years ago my wife had the opportunity to move to Malibu, CA. with her job and while we spent some time there, I had an interview at the Line 6 factory/head office not too far away (figured if we moved, I should make some sort of effort to look for a job). Went there, spent about 3 hours inside the place and the most remarkable thing I found was while technically, everything coming out of there was without a doubt "made in the USA", I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest upwards of 90% of the folks who worked there didn't speak in english in regular conversation. Certainly the office staff and HR folks I spent time with did - but out in the shop floor, not so much, if at all.
> 
> ...


Well "made in xxx" doesn't mean "Made by the locally born and raised english speaking white folks"... If it's made locally, it's the local economy that benefits. That's all it means 

Marc

EDIT: To avoid controversy, when I said "white folks", I meant nationaly/ethnic background of the workers has nothing to do with the "Made in xxx" claim. They live and pay taxes in that country so, the claim is valid.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how to get the lid back on the can of worms I just opened?:smile:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Can anybody tell me how to get the lid back on the can of worms I just opened?:smile:


No can of worms. It's a conversation about Dot on Shaft guitars and where they are made


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SUBnet192 said:


> No can of worms. It's a conversation about Dot on Shaft guitars and where they are made


I have met Mike on several occasions and this much I can tell you. He does not have a crooked bone in his body. What he tells you he means. So if you have any questions at all about where any of his gear is produced, fire him an email or give him a call. he will be more than happy to tell you anything you want to know about the origins of the products. Over the past several years he has learned a tremendous amount about guitar building, in terms of sourcing and hardware. He has listened to the musicians in great detail and has tried to incorporate all the innovations and suggestions made. The new products coming out reflect that input and dedication to quality.

I also will point out that I nor GC has any affiliation with DOS other than the fact I have met Mike a few times and personally believe he has put his heart and soul into trying to provide the best product he can at a reasonable price. he regularly checks forums for feedback and really tries to listen to what people want. It's probably tough trying to balance that quality/cost/affordablity factor.. Just my guess. But in terms of Korea, I think they passed the grade a long time ago. There are plenty of fine guitar builders in Korea now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am not sure why this issue always pops up in DOS threads. Does it say anywhere on their site they are made in Canada or made in the USA? Unless they are lying or being misleading about something, I don't see why there is an issue, and why it's always brought up. Even at that, they answer every question people ask in the forum anyway, and I believe this question as been asked and answered in other threads. 

IMO opinion the questions should be emailed to them instead of posted in this forum anyway. As mentioned above, they have no tie to this forum other than posting here. It's not the place to debate with them.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> I am not sure why this issue always pops up in DOS threads. Does it say anywhere on their site they are made in Canada or made in the USA? Unless they are lying or being misleading about something, I don't see why there is an issue, and why it's always brought up. Even at that, they answer every question people ask in the forum anyway, and I believe this question as been asked and answered in other threads.
> 
> IMO opinion the questions should be emailed to them instead of posted in this forum anyway. As mentioned above, they have no tie to this forum other than posting here. It's not the place to debate with them.


Nobody questioned their integrity, or the quality of the product... It's not clearly mentionned on the website so it was a legitimate question. If everybody referred to the manufacturer directly for questions, these types of forums would be dead 

Marc


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The thing is it has been mentioned (and borderline debated) in other DOS threads and answered by someone representing the company. And that thread was active only about 4 days ago. It doesn't need to be brought up again in someone's 'new guitar day' thread. The questions should be sent directly to DOS. It's not really a fair to the OP who is excited to be posting about his new guitar just like any of us would be. It's just not the place. I don't think it's really fair to DOS to have to keep answering questions in these threads either. It's nice that they are involved as they are, but it's not their forum. They will be forced to answer in this thread again, because it's not like the OP is going to have the answers to Intrepid's questions.

I think a lot of Intrepid's question are good questions. Again, though posting them in this thread is kind of 'raining on the OP's parade' and they should be sent to DOS. 

Congrads on your new guitar z0z0.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I did not intend to rain on anyone's parade here. I complemented the vendor's line of guitars. I should have ended it at that and not questioned USD prices or where the guitars were manufactured. I never questioned the integrity of the Vendor. I figured some members would know something about this Company. Next time I want an answer about a Canadian Distributor's guitars, I will call them. End of story. I got the last worm back in the can. Nice axe Zozo.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted .


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks like a great guitar and the pricing seems really good too. All that matters is that you like it and that it fits your needs. I don't think its a big deal that its made in Korea but I also visited the Web Site and couldn't find anything about where its made. I guess its up to the customer to ask. I've never seen a finish like your guitar before but I like it. I don't think the binding is cheesy either, just fancy. Congrats on your new guitar.:wave:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont want to sound cynical, but the recent DOS fanboy threads by new posters has me somewhat suspicious of the posters intentions/identities.
Another example on a site unrelated to guitars: http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730394&highlight=guitar
The OP apparently uses multiple accounts for posting.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> So Diablo - what do you think my intentions/motives are?
> Your insinuations could be considered libelous to two parties.
> I would appreciate an apology and retraction of your insinuations.
> 
> ...


I cant believe I'm going to dignify this with a response.
If you feel it is "libelous" (LOL), by all means file a suit, lawbooks. :smile: The ridiculousness of the lawsuit once it gets in the media will likely get even more free publicity for your guitars 

I'm not retracting or apologizing for anything. All I said was I have suspicions...and last I checked, I have the right to have them. You act as if you own the internet oh ya, maybe if you keep posting under different accounts, you someday might. Come to think of it, theres some irony in calling someone a "brand snob" while demanding an apology in the same breath.

If you consider it an "attack", then thats your own delusions of persecution/paranoia to deal with. As to your coming to Mississauga to show me your guitar, based on your heated and unstable over-reaction to completely mild posts in at least 2 open forums, I think I'll pass :smile:
Its a f-ing guitar, man. Get over it...and yourself.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone back there said that if you want to pay twice as much for the same quality, insist on made in Canada. I'd like to see a guitar as good as a Godin or Larrivee for half the price - I haven't found one yet.

And don't forget, when you tire of your no-name knock-off, which inevitably you will, nobody's going to care that some Korean dude hand wound the pickups.

Not trying to offend anyone, just offering my opinion like everyone else.

Cheers


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wintle said:


> Someone back there said that if you want to pay twice as much for the same quality, insist on made in Canada. I'd like to see a guitar as good as a Godin or Larrivee for half the price - I haven't found one yet.
> 
> And don't forget, *when you tire of your no-name knock-off, which inevitably you will, *nobody's going to care that some Korean dude hand wound the pickups.
> 
> ...


Better get your lawyer on a retainer, you'll probably be named in the libel suit as well.kqoct


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of meant that as the general 'you', but I can see how it could be taken otherwise. OP seems a little sensitive, after all.

Cheers


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

> I'd like to see a guitar as good as a Godin or Larrivee for half the price - I haven't found one yet.



Absolutely correct.:smile:


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely correct.:smile:


Absolutely?


Really? Are you sure?


I love Godins and Larivees. I currently own a Godin Mandolin and have in the past owned a fantastic Larrivee solid body electric.


Yes, you can get the same quality for much less from South East Asia.


That is reality, not a jab at Canadian or American makers. It's just the way it is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

As i posted a while back in another DOS thread, the site is VERY blurry as to where those guitar are comming from basicaly and even when asked directly, no answers were given. all those guitars are basicaly ESP/Schecter clones wanna be to me. same shape, same cheap looking binding. 

are they good?..THAT i leave to people who have bought them and actually played them. I have been working in advertising and Marketing for 23 years now, man, i'm getting old. and the DOS name is a TOTAL flop from every angle.The website is a total mess like some chessy chiness fleemarket site we see all over. i'm not saying that the PEOPLE running DOS are bad..no no, there's a difference in saying those guys unfortunaly don't know squat about marketing and advertising. Places like the big boys have whole teams of people like me basicaly that have good knowledge in advertising AND are musician at the same time. I look at the DOS site, and the average guy will have some doubt in the back of his head when looking at the site. if they were selling 199$ guitars..ok, i would understand, but selling 1000$ guitars and over?, they need to get real and update FAST.


On a side note, Zozo..comming in a tight community like guitarcanada and starting to insult a well respected member like diablo...not such a good idea man.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Absolutely correct.:smile:


actually, you can. i was looking at the DOS site..and for 1100$ US, you'll get ONE KICK ASS godin man.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted .


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

z0z0 said:


> I don't care who Diablo is.
> I don't care if he is respected or not.
> Does he get an A-hole Free Pass just because he is part of the clique?
> 
> ...


I don't see any personnal attack on Diablo's part. we get thread like he mentionned very often and it as to be kept in check. he was just been cautious.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one seems to have taken a bad twist. Not sure what all the huff is about. We have had hundreds of people create threads on a new guitar they have purchased. I have never seen anyone question the origins of some other brands like we do with DOS. There are at least three other Canadian companies I can think of right now that are bringing guitars in from much more questionable sources than what DOS uses. 

Products must stand the test of the user. I find it refreshing to read a post of an actual owner vs one from someone that has never even played one. Give this dude a break. If you are going to question him than you would also have to question the Fender and Gibson owners for trying to tell us they are the greatest guitars on the market, which in my opinion they are far from.

And finally, to put to rest the "advertising" angle. DOS (Mike) has belonged to this forum for almost as long as its been around. Take a look through these threads and you will see very little advertising from them, almost none to be exact. Plus, I was chatting with Mike just the other day and he told me there was a guy that came in and picked up a CS2 and was super happy with it. I had mentioned that there was a guy that started a thread about one, so Mike came on a posted that response. 

Again, I am not advocating any brand one way or the other. I dont play a DOS myself and have not been to the stores to check them out personally. But i do maintain that you can get a quality instrument out of Korea if you deal with the right people. China? I am not sure about them right now. Just my humble musings here, I am no expert by any means. I own a Gibson LP, My Heritage Gary Moore, a custom Lado, Ibanez USRG, Mason Bernard and a Fender EC Strat. So I can be classified as a brand nut too I guess. But I am open to anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the concern was that ZoZo was acting as a shill. I don't think that's the case.

I think he just bought a guitar he really likes and wanted to spread the good word.


:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think part of the issue (for me, at least) is when a new member comes in and starts gushing about a new guitar, or amp, or whatever, and the piece of gear is from a local supplier. Because the poster doesn't have any history, its easy to imagine that the new member is fronting for the supplier. 

Seems thats not the case here, after seeing the various back and forth postings from the OP, and from Mike of DOS. However, the cynical old bastard in me frequently jumps to that conclusion. And it did cross my mind when I read the 1st post.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First of all to the OP, congrats on the new guitar, glad you love it, which is pretty obvious. :smile:

My problem with DOS has nothing at all to do with first hand knowledge but with perception. My _perception_ dates back to when they were first introduced as a very low cost alternative to on shore brands. I equated "low cost" to "cheap" and in fact I still do. The problem now is that they are anything but cheap and yet my _perception_ of them remains just that. Why on earth would I spend over a $1000 on something when I know I can buy a used Gibson/Fender/Heritage/Epiphone/Hamer/etc, for very little more, AND I'll be able to sell it for very little less. The only things that will change my opinion are actually playing one, reviews (many) from people like the OP, and or reviews in Guitar Publications screaming the value for dollar. That's it. They may be the best value on the market today but it's going to take some time to convince me, and probably most people, of it.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry guys for gushing like a little girl about my guitar.
Noobs - go figure
I'll just go back to just reading the posts.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I dont want to sound cynical, but the recent DOS fanboy threads by new posters has me somewhat suspicious of the posters intentions/identities.
> Another example on a site unrelated to guitars: http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730394&highlight=guitar
> The OP apparently uses multiple accounts for posting.


I can see where you are coming from. In that situation I usually click on the users name because the other thing is, there are a lot of 'lurkers' around that just don't post unless they have something to post about. In the OP's case, it seems he joined back in February. So while it's possible he joined just to spam, if that was the case I don't think he would have waited around 2 months to do it.

Not trying to be rude in any way, it's just a general tip for everyone to avoid 'jumping the gun' on some things.

And again, I do think Intrepid's questions were good questions and I don't think he was being rude intentionally. They just should have been in their own thread, or sent to DOS.

I am not trying to sound like some know-it-all or anything. I just know how horrible I would feel if I posted about gear I bought and the thread turned out like this. I don't think it represents this forum or the users. It's just an issue that seems to keep popping up, and this wasn't really the place for it. So to the OP, don't let it stop you from posting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Sorry guys for gushing like a little girl about my guitar.
> Noobs - go figure
> I'll just go back to just reading the posts.


When people feel bad about gushing about a new guitar we've don something wrong.


Gush away man.

Actually, you should post pictures.sdsre


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Sorry guys for gushing like a little girl about my guitar.
> Noobs - go figure
> I'll just go back to just reading the posts.


Ditto on what Milkman said. Don't let anything said here stop you posting. It's the only way we learn.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one seems to have taken a bad twist. Not sure what all the huff is about. We have had hundreds of people create threads on a new guitar they have purchased. I have never seen anyone question the origins of some other brands like we do with DOS. There are at least three other Canadian companies I can think of right now that are bringing guitars in from much more questionable sources than what DOS uses....





torndownunit said:


> ...I just know how horrible I would feel if I posted about gear I bought and the thread turned out like this. I don't think it represents this forum or the users. It's just an issue that seems to keep popping up, and this wasn't really the place for it. So to the OP, don't let it stop you from posting.


I feel the same way. I joined this forum because I thought the people are courteous and genuinely nice. But for some reason, my DOS thread also took a nose dive into the gutter, like this one.

I'm not sure why members here are being extra critical of DOS. Yes they may have a controversial name, but I think to turn every _"look at my new DOS guitar guys!"_ thread into a _"well, this is my opinion on the name."_ is just unnecessary. On top of that, these threads also turn into MIK/MIC/MIJ/MIUSA debates. It's funny how this doesn't happen when a member showcases his/her new Epiphone.

Anyways, I don't own the forum and I have no right to say what people should or shouldn't post. I guess, just like everyone else, I'm also expressing my feelings for this topic, and unfortunately it's a negative feeling due to the responses from others.

I tried my best to present a positive attitude in my thread. But after reading this one, I'll be much more hesitant about showing off my new guitars/gears on this forum. *Especially*, if it's another DOS. 

OP, congrats on your new guitar. I really like the S2s. My favourite feature on that guitar is the slanted neck/body joint, allowing my hand to access the high frets effortlessly. My DOS is the lower end one, which does not have that feature....

Howi


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Sorry guys for gushing like a little girl about my guitar.
> Noobs - go figure
> I'll just go back to just reading the posts.


I apologize for the gushing comment, and for insinuating that new users opinions are any less valid than those of crusty old bastards like myself. 

Please continue to post.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Howi said:


> I feel the same way. I joined this forum because I thought the people are courteous and genuinely nice. But for some reason, my DOS thread also took a nose dive into the gutter, like this one.
> 
> I'm not sure why members here are being extra critical of DOS. Yes they may have a controversial name, but I think to turn every _"look at my new DOS guitar guys!"_ thread into a _"well, this is my opinion on the name."_ is just unnecessary. On top of that, these threads also turn into MIK/MIC/MIJ/MIUSA debates. It's funny how this doesn't happen when a member showcases his/her new Epiphone.
> 
> Howi


Interesting point. My guess is it has something to do with them being Canadian. We like to "eat our own" in this country. If an American company offers an offshore product at an attractive price, we say they are taking measures to offer "high quality at a competitive price point". We're even thankful that we can buy a Gibson or Fender designed by the original company, but made in Mexico or Asia. If a Canadian company does the same, we say they are being cheap sell-outs.

I'll go out on a limb here and say that a big part of Canadian Culture is our collective inferiority complex. Because of our insecurity, we're much more likely to be snobs about things, and look down at our own product as it relates to the rest of the world. We're so much less forgiving of our own people, and we're almost embarrassed of our own successes. Instead of talking about whether or not the guitars are of good quality, we ask where they're made. Instead of commenting on the design or specifications of the guitar designer, we talk about their name. 

What's so great about the name Gibson or Fender? They're people's last names. One of them is the name of a car part. There's nothing intrinsically great about these names except for our association. Ibanez? Schechter? They're syllables that don't mean anything to most of their buyers. ESP. DOS. Who cares? Only insecure Canadians who act like they're embarrassed of their younger brother. 

And what's the deal with the Korea-bashing? In manufacturing circles for any other product, "Made in Korea" is synonymous with exceptionally high standards of quality. If Koreans make some of the best motor vehicles on the market today, why on earth should they not be capable of making great guitars? Seriously, folks, this isn't 1975. Nine times out of ten I'd rather hire a Korean-trained machine operator than an American-trained one. Sorry to say, but if you're involved in the manufacture of any product, you'll know what I'm talking about.

We like to think of ourselves as Canadians as being open-minded, but we're some of the snobbiest consumers around. We are so satisfied with "Made in XXX" labels that don't mean anything. Take any Made in USA product, and start breaking down the country of origin of all of its parts. You'd be surprised what you're left with. I'm pretty sure not even the paper that the "Made in USA" label is printed on, is actually made in the USA. I can guarantee you the printing press made to print that label, wasn't.

--- D


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Duster said:


> If a Canadian company does the same, we say they are being cheap sell-outs.
> ...
> And what's the deal with the Korea-bashing?


I don't recall seeing this in this thread. I brought it up as a simple fact that they are made in Korea because the site doesn't disclose that information right off the bat. It's not a bad thing at all that they are made there, but not saying so and implying they are made locally isn't good practice imho. I would rather buy Korean products over Mexican or Chinese as far as I'm concerned. Korea and Japan always seem to produce quality products.



Duster said:


> ESP. DOS. Who cares?


If the brand name was DOS, I wouldn't mind. Dot on Shaft sounds vulgar and distracts (some people) from even considering the product. 

While some other threads have brought discussion on those topics, this particular one didn't. You're overreacting a little bit... Intrepid asked simple questions about the product/manufacturer that Z0z0 was gushing over and I mentionned that they were MIK as additional information, as I myself asked the manufacturer the week before.

Marc


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

SUBnet192 said:


> I don't recall seeing this in this thread. I brought it up as a simple fact that they are made in Korea because the site doesn't disclose that information right off the bat. It's not a bad thing at all that they are made there, but not saying so and implying they are made locally isn't good practice imho. I would rather buy Korean products over Mexican or Chinese as far as I'm concerned. Korea and Japan always seem to produce quality products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that all of the things I referred to in my post appeared in this thread. I'm making a response to the previous poster, Howi (who I quoted), about common negative themes in "Dot-on-Shaft" threads. That's why I included his comments as a quote in my post.

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

And for the record, I think Schechter sounds pretty vulgar. 

I'm not a fan of the Dot on Shaft name either, but I always assumed it referred to a position marker on a fretboard... What makes it sound vulgar to you?   

--- D


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I checked out their website. Some fine looking guitars and they have an excellent array of models for the lefty. I would describe the binding on some of the guitars as "ornate" as opposed to "cheesy" and prefer a simple binding myself. I really liked the Tobacco Burst S3 and noticed the price in USD. A Canadian Company listing their products in USD? So I have to check the latest conversion charts to determine how much it will cost me? From the time I put the order in, to the time my Credit Card company "converts" the payment it could go up or down by several dollars. I'm not fond of that. Can someone tell me if these guitars are manufactured by the Company here in Canada or are the parts sourced from elsewhere and assembled here? I'm looking at some of their semi hollows and the price seems reasonable. Anyone have any experience with these? Finally, I noticed their return policy seems a bit draconian with a 10% automatic restocking fee and the customer ends up paying shipping both ways on a return. Returns within 48 hours is not great for the online purchaser who hasn't had the opportunity to "play before they pay".





My original post has apparently created the controversy on DOS guitars. Would the members please read it again as reproduced above? You will see there is absolutely NO criticism of the guitars themselves. In fact, I even defended the binding on some of their products.
There were two criticisms though: (1) That a Canadian Company listed their prices in USD and (2) I did not like their return policy especially for the Internet buyer.
Those are hardly doom and gloom comments for this Company.
Finally, I asked a question as to whether these guitars were Canadian made or Canadian assembled. I could not get the answer from the Website that the OP posted and thought that perhaps a helpful Forum member would have the answer readily available including the OP. For some reason, I like to support Canadian Manufacturers and Canadian workers. I was hoping that perhaps DOS was a feldgling Godin.


Where I made my mistake (and I have readily admitted it earlier) was to post my comments in a NGD Thread. I should have searched the archives or started a new thread to get comments or answers to my inquiries. 


Finally, from reviewing some comments, I think some members need to lighten up. No one is persecuting anyone in this Thread.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Finally, from reviewing some comments, I think some members need to lighten up. No one is persecuting anyone in this Thread.


+1. Agreed.

--- D


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted .


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Finally, from reviewing some comments, I think some members need to lighten up. No one is persecuting anyone in this Thread.


I only made a big deal of it because it's just plain happening too often in threads relating to DOS. They all seem to deteriorate rapidly for no good reason. A previous poster was correct when he said you rarely see it happen when people post 'new equipment' posts about other brands. So again, I am not directing this at you specifically, I am just saying people should be just as considerate in these threads.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> OK guys here is a pic of my guitar.
> 
> Yeah some might consider the spalting a bit ugly because it is not uniform - but then again *"art" is subjective*. Mike tells me that I got the last spalted maple. Maybe I got the runt/ugly duckling of the lot but to tell you the truth I like the fact that it is not "pretty". It has more character that way. I don't want my guitar to look like everyone else's guitar.


Well there are some things I don't like on the guitar but that top isn't one of them. Very nice indeed. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha - At least noone would steal a guitar this recognizable.

It would be rather hard to "move" something like this I would assume.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Ha ha ha - At least noone would steal a guitar this recognizable.
> 
> It would be rather hard to "move" something like this I would assume.


Believe me they would. :smile:

I pm'd you about my "quibbles" but it really comes down to personal taste. I don't like the design of the tuners, and there's too much inlay for my taste, but that would apply if it was a Gibson or Fender Custom Shop, it has nothing to do with the name on the headstock. I'm looking forward to getting down to their store and trying one of these out for myself this summer. I'll be looking for one of the more "understated" models though. :smile:

Quit worrying about other peoples opinions and go play the hell out of it. :rockon2:


----------



## ennKay (Mar 3, 2009)

Duster said:


> And for the record, I think Schechter sounds pretty vulgar.


must admit, i laughed at this one.

(probably a left-handed brain thing)

OP: very handsome guitar, that is one classy looking headstock design. hope she plays and sounds as good as she looks.

- nK


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

deleted /


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ennKay said:


> must admit, i laughed at this one.
> 
> (probably a left-handed brain thing)
> 
> ...




Schecter? I barely knew her.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well there are some things I don't like on the guitar but that top isn't one of them. Very nice indeed. :smilie_flagge17:


Ya spalted maple is hit and miss for me, but I like that top.


----------



## strat0925 (12 mo ago)

Im so late to this thread. But god damn is this funny especially with what I know now...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wow blast from the past thread revival


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

strat0925 said:


> Im so late to this thread. But god damn is this funny especially with what I know now...


What do you know now?


----------

